# coronado



## lnchase2000 (Apr 28, 2002)

Which mauufacture builds the coronado motor home.Does anyone know the durability of this model. What are the good & bad points.
First time buyer.

Lloyd Chase


----------



## Gary B (Apr 28, 2002)

coronado

Hi Ichase2000, Fleetwood, built a Coronado, back in the early nintey's (92 to 95), have no hands experience, looked at a couple, thought that they were nicely laid out, but have heard some had handling problems, again I have no real experience. Good luck in your search, GB


----------

